# Food technologist / lab job? (476 visa)



## Myta (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello everyone

I'm from Poland. In February I completed an engineer's degree in Food Technology and Human Nutrition. I don't have any experience in my profession. Recently my husband received visa 476 to Australia (his profession is different from mine). The document we received states that I've also been granted 476 visa, although I'm not sure if I have all the privileges he has.

I'm applying for a laboratory internship in a drug factory in Poland. As a wife of a man who was granted 476 visa, do I have a chance to get a job in Australia as a food production engineer or to work in labs? Would I need to complete some kind of courses or would I get this kind of job right away - or maybe is it forbidden?

Because if it is forbidden or very hard and complicated (or time-consuming) I can still change my profession. I'm asking this question, because taking that internship would be a huge waste of time if working in a lab is forbidden to foreigners. I could spend that time for example taking an accounting course or whatever.

*tl;dr*
How hard is it for an immigrant to get a job in Australia as an engineer / in laboratory / in food production?


----------



## Lorraine0101 (Jun 17, 2016)

*Hey*

Guys Have anyone heard of Perfusion technology..How is the carrier in this field?? What kind of jobs they can apply to?


----------

